# Bike & cycle show and swap in Groton NY Aug. 25



## kirk thomas (Aug 1, 2018)

https://ithaca.craigslist.org/bik/d/bicycle-motorcycle-show-and/6658818784.html
This is a small show but there is lots to do as they have the Old Home Days that weekend bring the whole family. Stuff going on all weekend. Great little town.


----------



## kirk thomas (Aug 15, 2018)

The guy that runs the show is a old school hill climber. I am going to be there with the last of my bike stuff. If my closing on the house doesn't stop me. There is always lots of nice motorcycles there and trying to build up the bicycle end of the show. It is a very small show but lets surprise them and show up.


----------



## Walter Powell (Aug 15, 2018)

Unfortunately the same weekend as Bicycle Heavens Swap Meet & Show.


----------

